# Tire width on 23mm rim



## aserhal (Jul 25, 2011)

What size tire are people using on their 23mm rims and why? Pros/Cons?

I'm building up a set of Hed C2 rims and am going to put on a set of 23mm GP 4000s tires I have, but I'll need some new ones soon.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Tire width are chosen for a variety of reasons, primarily about weight.

The concept of the wide clincher rims is really designed around using 23mm tires. Two primary benefits: aerodynamically, they make a smoother flow from sidewall to rim. Using a 25 negates that. The other is rolling resistance - they allow a 23 casing to act like a 25. Because there's greater volume, lower pressures can be used, like a 'real' 25 on a standard rim. So there's the benefits of the more-round contact patch, without the detriments of the 'lightbulb' shape of a wider tire on a narrower rim. There are also benefits of a lighter, more supple casing from the narrower tire. 

At least, those are the arguments, and the reasons they were brought to market. 

There is another way to use these, however. For "plus sized" riders, it's a natural progression to upsize both tire and rim. As long as the tire will fit in the frame, it's a way to get that little extra volume to help support the load - hopefully at something other than full listed pressure.

My personal experience: at 185 lbs, I use 23's with a bit over 100psi rear, 85ish front. Smooth and fast. I've had 25's on them as well, but after playing with the pressures a bit, I couldn't find a sweet spot that felt better than the 23's. I could get (perhaps) a bit less road buzz out of them, but the felt a bit more sluggish. Higher pressures (e.g. same as in the 23's) seemed to make them roll about like the 23's, but felt firmer - which given the added volume probably makes sense. So, I went back to the 23's.

For the quibblers: The above personal experience is subjective, and may or may not perfectly align with some objectively-measured reality.


----------



## Doug M (Jun 12, 2012)

Very good question. I'm in the initial stage of a 23mm build myself and was wondering the same thing.
Thanks for the info!


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

My experience aligns with danl1's, wide rims (Zipp FC's in my case) with 23mm tires perform fantastically, but with comfort approaching that of 25's on a typical rim. I am only 165, so the 23 works perfectly, it truly is better comfort and better performance in one package. The only "catch" is the cost is currently higher, but I think as more manufacturers follow suit we will see that barrier to entry drop for most riders.


----------



## NextTime (Oct 13, 2007)

I use Vittoria Open Pave's on my 23mm HED rims. The Open Pave's are 24mm. I love them. I weigh 175 and ride at 90-95 psi in the front and 100-105 psi in the rear. My wheel/tire set-up is the same on my steel bike (with steel fork) and my carbon bike. 

For me, the ride is comfortable and as fast as I need them to be. No pinch flats the last 18 months since I've had this set up. Had one flat due to broken glass coming in through the sidewall.

Last note - I choose the Open Pave's to the Vittoria Open Corsa 25mm as they are a bit more durable - but I find the ride to be fairly comparable.

Best of luck.


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

Initially used Vittoria Open Corsa Evo CX II 700x25c on Zipp 303 Firecrests with Challenge latex tubes inflated to 115 psi measured ~27.2mm wide. While the ride is good, last week I opted to switch back to the same tire in 700x23c which with the same tubes and inflation, measures ~24.1mm wide.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

Wider rims support wider tires better. Its certainly no disadvantage to use 25c's on 23mm rims, its actually much nicer than using them on narrow rims. You wont notice an aero difference.

You can run lower pressures on 25c's without that wobbly narrow rim feeling.


----------



## sandcritter (Jun 3, 2009)

Running Conti Grand Prix 4-seasons in 25mm on 23mm Hed Ardennes. Training bike, am 210#, really liking them. There's a hint of "forgiving", which is nice while zipping along unfamiliar back roads.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

23mm Pro3s on my HED rims. They measure a smidge over 25mm wide when inflated, compared to ~23 on 19mm rims. I tried a wide range of pressures and settled on 90 front and 100 back for a 165lb rider. Decent ride, great cornering, and no pinch flats.


----------



## cxboy (May 23, 2012)

great tread..


----------



## victorscp (Nov 8, 2011)

thinking of building some bikehubstore wheels with their new 23mm rims with michelin pro4 tires would 25's be more appropriate figuring i weigh about 215lbs. and i do likes to take the corners fast =)


----------



## cxboy (May 23, 2012)

yes...25mm tires


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

victorscp said:


> thinking of building some bikehubstore wheels with their new 23mm rims with michelin pro4 tires would 25's be more appropriate figuring i weigh about 215lbs. and i do likes to take the corners fast =)


At your weight 25's would be both more appropriate and more comfortable. Besides the minimal weight gain there would be no downside for you.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

I am used to running about 110 or 115 on my Conti 4000's..is it a necessity to run 100 or lower psi with the Hed Ardennes?


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

All the benefits of a 25mm tire still apply when using a wide rim. I didnt find that I could run any different pressures, all though my pressures on narrow rims were about as low as id ever want to go.


----------

